# Thetford fridge not working on gas in France help please



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are currently in France, fridge was initially OK on gas. Stopped at a great aire but couldn't get it to stay on, had worked OK 2 days previously.
With the help of a great Dutch couple, now domiciled in France we had a look and could see ignition was working ok-was lighting OK but would not stay on.
Currently in Toulouse, heading for Spain advice re dealer/repair place or how we can do it yourself. 
Really don't want to be tied to electric hook up.
Thanks in advance.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sue

can't really help

But hope you get it sorted soon

are you level??

Sometimes that affects it

Aldra


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

If it lights when the knob is held in, but goes out when it s released,it is probably the thermocouple.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Fridge not working on gas*

Suspect the thermo couple, but do you have a truma secure motion regulator fitted if they start to fail one of the first things to suffer is the fridge? Check the thermocouple has not moved the tip should be in the outer part of the flame where the heat is greatest.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Agreed. Sounds like the thermocouple. This just keeps the gas supply on whilst the burner is lit. Safety device. Helps prevent explosions in your Motorhome. A very good thing...

Check that the thermocouple is in contact with burner flame. It could have become displaced whilst you were driving. Failing that it's failed and will need replacing.

You should be able to obtain one and fit it or find a dealer / service provider. 

Sure you have plenty gas? :roll: 

Alex B.... 8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If it one of those that selects the source of supply automatically try switching the fridge off with just the gas on and then back on again.
peedee


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I was having the same problem after I cleaned out the jet on ours. It would light but not stay on. I screwed around with the thermocouple and nothing happened. The fix was two things, one I made the hole in the jet too big, which is probably not your problem, so the repairmen put in a new one, and we needed a new pressure regulator as ours was over 10 years old. Seems the fridge is very sensitive the the pressure.

So you might want to check your regulator and just put on a new one, they don't cost much.


----------



## magoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks all had thought it was thermocouple we can see flame coming on but it just goes out again. currently staying with some friends a few repair places reasonably near so will phone round tomorrow.

Sue on Johns tablet.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Meant to say too that we are full of gas, cooker working OK. 

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have had that problem on and off and have sought advice from repairers in France and Spain at times......

If it is the thermocouple it seems to take ages to get a new one in either country......

both places cleaned out the jets as they said using autogas can lead to problems with the fine jet for the thermocouple - it worked for a while, but only a short while.....  

I found that by turning the fridge to it's coldest on gas the flame would stay alight - no idea why but it seems to work so that might be something to try.......

Good luck, if you find the solution (and or a place that has the thermocouple available locally) do let me know too......

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Penquin, can't remember if the small or large dots on the dial are the coldest. We have used the fridge on and off for the last few weeks with no problems. Might try again now it has been standing for a few days.
Fortunately have all food in a friends bridge, but are moving on tomorrow should be Fridge but this tablet we have to delete everything up to mistake :roll: 
Will not allow this to spoil break.
Annoyed as we have had, as we thought, fridge serviced each year, was obvious it had never been checked, rusted and difficult to remove plate.
Oh well older and wiser  
Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Penquin, can't remember if the small or large dots on the dial are the coldest. We have used the fridge on and off for the last few weeks with no problems. Might try again now it has been standing for a few days.
Fortunately have all food in a friends bridge, but are moving on tomorrow should be Fridge but this tablet we have to delete everything up to mistake :roll: 
Will not allow this to spoil break.
Annoyed as we have had, as we thought, fridge serviced each year, was obvious it had never been checked, rusted and difficult to remove plate.
Oh well older and wiser  
Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Turning the knob clockwise to the maximum extent makes it the coldest it can get.

Hope that helps. I know exactly how annoying it is to discover that the thing has never been taken out to service even though you have been charged for it.....

In our case removing the fridge is essential to get to the thermocouple and the jet, and it was very obvious that had not been done during the routine servicing in the UK....... Like you the screws were corroded in and looed as if they had not moved since it was installed.....

and without taking the screws out nothing could be done.....

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sue I had similar problem with our Hymer fridge last year when the weather suddenly turned damp, it had been working fine on gas then just suddenly wouldn't stay on. I removed the outside cover and cleaned out the flu with a bottle cleaning brush. The thing has worked perfectly since, was suggested it could have been a cobweb that caused the problem. It might be your thermal coupling as that sounds much more technical but it might just be worth a quick clean of the flu.
Good luck

Terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Today we managed to contact a repairer. Friend managed to persuade John to have a go at trying to get at th thermocouple, tried to get fridge out but would have had to disconnect gas.
We gave all the pipes we could see a good bang with a spanner, put everything back together and thought we would give it a try.
Working at the moment so will try turning it off tomorrow and see if it relights.
Sue


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Brute force and ignorance...nothing like it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I hope it's solved your problem, at least for the remainder of your holiday.

Terry


----------

